# Craftsman 12" Counter Shaft Rebuild



## jimkinney (Nov 8, 2013)

I need to rebuild/replace the counter shaft on my Craftsman lathe.  What is the best material to use to make another one.  

I thought about turning down the shaft and using oversize bearings, but then I can't put it back together.

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 8, 2013)

jimkinney said:


> I need to rebuild/replace the counter shaft on my Craftsman lathe.  What is the best material to use to make another one.
> 
> I thought about turning down the shaft and using oversize bearings, but then I can't put it back together.
> 
> ...



That is the trouble when re-engineering. Unless you are planing on machining everything it isn't worth it.  Sorry


----------



## iron man (Nov 8, 2013)

I always like to use stress proof steel it machines well and is tough enough where you need it. Ray


----------



## fast67ford (Nov 8, 2013)

im assuming you mean the counter shaft spindle, i just replaced mine with a thomson quick shaft.      http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/THOMSON-Linear-Bearing-Quick-Shaft-5JW58?Pid=search my spindle was .7493 and the thomson quick shaft was .7494 It is 60 Rockwell C so i had to grind in the slots. i may have some pictures if your interested.


----------



## jimkinney (Nov 8, 2013)

iron man said:


> I always like to use stress proof steel it machines well and is tough enough where you need it. Ray



I ordered some ground and polished stress proof 1144 from Speedy Metals, so I will give that a try.

fast67ford: That would have worked also if seen earlier.  At least with the 1144, I don't have to grind the key way.

Bill C: This shaft is very simple, single diameter and a key way.  It will be a good project for me.

Thanks,

Jim


----------

